# Tennessee Meat Goats and Tex Master Meat Goats



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok, so I found these two farms that market themselves as raise boer goats for meat production. does any one know about these guys?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tennessee meat goats have been around along time...Susan is a straight forward kind of gal...I think you would find her honest to deal with...I don't know about the other..


----------



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok cool. Would you happen to know what she charges for a buck? She does reference for those on a budget she can sell Myotonic goats as a less expensive way of getting started


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have no idea...I would email her and ask


----------



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are not "boer goats".


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Which breeders are you looking at? I am a myotonic breeder


----------



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I am located in MN. I know a bunch of myo breeders aound the Us


----------

